# Chuckles Knives



## Chuckles

What a difference a year makes.

I noticed I have been hanging out here for a year so I think it is time to start a collection thread. This can serve as a warning to new members.

Before KKF and then One Year After KKF:


----------



## Chuckles

Pic One: Mac Ceramic Rod, F Dick Micro Super Fine, F Dick Cleaver, CCK 1303, Forschner Bread Knife, Suisin High Carbon 270 Gyuto, Misono Dragon 240 Gyuto, Kikuichi 270 Suji, Masahiro Usuba, Mac utility/line knife, forschner boner, messermeister boner, mac morning knife, ?

Pic Two: Random home made sayas, F Dick Cleaver, Patina on ODC Dexter Russell, 300 Tojiro Yanagi, Fowler 270 Suji, Mario 260 Gyuto, Kaneshige 240 Deba, Martell 240 Gyuto, Misono Dragon 240, Sakai Yusuke 210 Petty, Carter 180 Funayuki, Tojiro boner, Takeda banna bunka, ODC boner, Uncle Mr. Drinky B-day present to my son, 3 Forgcraft projects for my cooks. 3 or 4 missing.

And best ever transaction on KKF - Traded a bone saw and meat hook for a waterford crystal lowball glass that showed up with a clown figurine. :doublethumbsup:

I will post pics of individual knives when they are in picture worthy form.


----------



## mr drinky

Man, that's awesome. If that's a year upgrade -- imagine 10 years  

Actually, that is a great idea: a before and after shot. I wish I had thought of that. 

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Somebody's in the poor house. Thats a fine Army you've assembled.


----------



## wellminded1

Beautiful kit.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Oh oh... Wood block and knife blanks... Damn rabbit hole forked again?


----------



## Chuckles

Yeah. Sander and drill press in the garage. I would say that y'all really are terrible influences except none of you have ever hit on me or offered me hard drugs. So I think it might actually be ok.


----------



## Justin0505

You've been busy, and those pics dont even cover what you've bought and already sold.


----------



## cheflarge

Ah yes...... the sickness begins to take hold!!! Captain, it must be the dilithium crystals, she just won't take anymore! She's going to blow. Scotty, get a hold of your self, buy another guyto and everything will be ok. :biggrin:


----------



## Chuckles

A few that have passed on.

The mighty Kato 270 and Konosuke Fujiyama 270 and 210. Now that I am working on a fall menu I miss the Kato everytime I look at root vegetables. Carbon steel + beef blood = fun.


----------



## Chuckles

Tojiro Shirogami 300 Yanagi and Dexter Russel massive 70's chef. When the dexter showed up at work it literally came in the door at the same time as the halibut. Gotta love serendipitous new knife day fun.


----------



## Chuckles

Suitable stabilized wood blocks.


----------



## jvanis

Wow that is some collection!


----------



## Nmko

Blocks are for the forgie projects? or something else in the mix?


----------



## Chuckles

To be honest, I can't seem to figure out how to send pics by PM on my iPad. Used this thread instead. Buckeye is in the mail and bound for Mr. Martell. I have never chosen wood for a handle before and am excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Chuckles

I has a camera now y'all. Game on.

Mario dressed in walnut.


----------



## Chuckles

And again.


----------



## zoze

She's a beauty. Any details?


----------



## Chuckles

CPM154 250mm edge length 47.5mm heel height

Very thin and extremely light. Feels almost like a petty but the cutting characteristics are unmistakably Mario. Best knife I have used for detail work and fish.


----------



## marc4pt0

She's a real beaut Clark


----------



## Chuckles

And way more fun than the 'jelly of the month club'.


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> And way more fun than the 'jelly of the month club'.



Unless it is the Ingoglia Jelly Club with mirror polished jar lids. 

That's an awesome looking Mario. Probably one of my favorites he has done.

k.


----------



## cheflarge

You should see how it cuts...... want to talk amazing....... Chuckles???


----------



## Chuckles

Rader 1086


----------



## Chuckles

Watanabe Honyaki


----------



## knyfeknerd

Hey Big Spender!
You been holding out on us!


----------



## Chuckles

These are brand new to me. But I am holding out on you just a bit.


----------



## Chuckles

Mario 240 Bog Oak & Mammoth


----------



## Chuckles

Mammoth Mario Brothers


----------



## jai

Mario is a beast. I know own 2 and absolutely love them to bits. id really love to try a Mario in carbon though have you used one or does he even do carbon?


----------



## mr drinky

sick.

k.


----------



## Chuckles

Harner Boner.


----------



## berko

how long is the blade?


----------



## Chuckles

8 inches from the point of the tip to the point of the fingerguard.


----------



## Chuckles

> id really love to try a Mario in carbon though have you used one or does he even do carbon?



I don't know of him doing one. He has done a couple in Devin Thomas Damascus and one in Del Ealy Damascus but I am not sure what the composition of those blades are.


----------



## Boondocker

that harner gave me a boner


----------



## marc4pt0

I'd love to get my hands on that Mario using Del's damascus, or DT's for that matter


----------



## Von blewitt

marc4pt0 said:


> I'd love to get my hands on that Mario using Del's damascus, or DT's for that matter



Mario is half way through making me a 250 Gyuto from HHH feather damascus but it's been a while since I heard anything from him


----------



## Chuckles

Thanks for the bump. I'm about due for an update.

Some American knives.


----------



## Chuckles

Marko.


----------



## Chuckles

Del.


----------



## Chuckles

Harner.


----------



## Chuckles

Some Japanese knives.


----------



## Chuckles

These pics look way better before I upload them. I'm going to have to figure that out.


----------



## CoqaVin

what is the second from the left in the last picture?


----------



## Chuckles

Watanabe 180mm pro series. 

Buffalo horn handle, iron wood spacer, green bone ferrule (giraffe?) by Mike Henry.


----------



## apicius9

Very nice collection.

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles

These are for sale but want to post these pics here so I can reminisce about them once they are gone.


----------



## CoqaVin

I want them all, im scared to know the prices though


----------



## Chuckles

Just renewed the membership so I'll update. I'm pretty sure this is everything.


First pic L to R: Ray Rogers, Mario, Mario, Tanaka Ginsanko, Misono Dragon, Gesshin Ittestsu, Martell, Mizuno.

Second Pic L to R: Harner, Itou, Harner, Takeda, Mac Pro, Itou, kid knife, Whustoff, Sakai Yusuke, Mac, Harner, Harner.


----------



## marc4pt0

Lookin good. Really like those Harners


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

So that's where the Mario I had wound up. Glad it went to a good home!


----------



## Lefty

I was just thinking, "I can't believe I sold that Mario!" Haha.


----------



## Chuckles

Well I'm certainly glad you parted with it! And that goes for all three of the last posters.


----------



## marc4pt0

Funny how That happened. ..


----------



## Anton

Everyone; back off that Mario!! 
I mean it


----------



## Chuckles

Stupid good HHH serpentine feather damascus, mammoth tooth, bog oak, Mario.


----------



## Godslayer

Chuckles said:


> Stupid good HHH serpentine feather damascus, mammoth tooth, bog oak, Mario.



That'll do. That'll do.


----------



## Ucmd

Thanks, you make me feel Normal..


----------



## DaveInMesa

Chuckles said:


> Stupid good HHH serpentine feather damascus, mammoth tooth, bog oak, Mario.



That is the most beautiful damascus pattern I've ever seen. And I've seen a lot.


----------



## Nemo

Wow. Very purdy!


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Love the Rader!


----------



## Customfan

We might need to set up another sit down and discuss your recent purchasses Charlie.... you have some very nice pieces I need to look at!


----------



## Chuckles

These pics disappeared.


----------

